# getting started with writing LR web export plugins



## JBMockus (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all, I am very new at writing "plugins" for LR. I've done "small-to-medium-level" web app programming for about 1'yrs and want to delve into LR web export stuff. I have downloaded the LR SDK and reading up on that, and all I can find on the subject as time allows...

Any guidance for resources on getting started with LUA, LR and... ? ... would be much appreciated. I run LR 1.4.1 and PS CS2 (and DW 8.'.2) at the moment, so I can "start dinking around" (practising) with basic LR web export plugin scripting for "older LR" (but know I'll need to upgrade asap to be current).

One more thing... I'm a PC guy (have worked temp on many Macs over the years, but not enough to program on), so what do ya'll do to make your plugins work for both Mac & PC?

Again, any tips or advice on getting started is much appreciated.

TIA -JB


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 18, 2008)

The SDK pretty much covers it for LR2. The older version doesn't have published docs..

Main differences are agmSizes instead of photoSizes and WPGPanelUI. instead of f:

Open the default plugin and go from there, that's what myself and others that code do..


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome JB!

Sean is being modest. He has some very good articles on Lightroom News and his blog.

You could also take a look at Jeffrey Friedl's Blog. He has several plugins and you can look through the code to see what he's been doing.


----------



## JBMockus (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Sean and Gene. I'll be digging around!

Cheers


----------

